# Toro "Quick Stick" experiences



## jdtbone

Anyone out there have any long-term experience with using the Toro "Quick Stick" for chute adjustment?

It seems to be a much better system than the MTD set-up but I'm still concerned that once in use, it won't hold up or turn the chute the entire range of motion.

Thanks for any and all information.

If it matters, I'm looking at the 9, 10, or 11 28 models. Leaning towards the 1128 with the pivoting scraper, I've got some uneven concrete.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

the plastic is cold rated. the turn thing you described. might need adjusting underneath.


----------



## jdtbone

Thanks for the reply POWERSHIFT93.

Still thinking about buying one of these at this point.

Anyone else that has a Toro with the "Quick Stick"?

Had any problems with it?

I'd like to hear from more folks that have one, good or bad.


----------



## MagnumB

jdtbone said:


> Thanks for the reply POWERSHIFT93.
> 
> Still thinking about buying one of these at this point.
> 
> Anyone else that has a Toro with the "Quick Stick"?
> 
> Had any problems with it?
> 
> I'd like to hear from more folks that have one, good or bad.


I owned a toro 926 some years back. I found it froze up. However that has since been well addressed by toro. I can't see it requiring much adjustment. Do I think I will have any issues with it long term on my most recent purchase of an 1128? Heck no. It's better than ever., extremely smooth, and you are never really putting stress on it, so I don't feel cable stretch will be a concern. I had heard the cables were pre-stretched to avoid customer issues anyway.

It is absolutely one of the best chute Control systems with literally years of practical use by Toro. It's pretty dialled in. 

As for the Spring Loaded scraper bar. I have a concrete Drive as well. The sidewalk is concrete and there is lots of it. Having just used my machine the other day, the bar took the snow down to the concrete, and without a packed base to smooth the cracks you would think I would get hung up everywhere. Not in my experience. It's quite unnoticeable in operation for the most part. 

It cleans 95% as good as my previous toro single stage....and that says something.

You will be pleased with both features.


----------



## jdtbone

Thanks MagnumB.

So you just got an 1128 or you've had it for a few seasons?

You're happy with the 1128?

Any other comments you had regarding that specific model would be appreciated.


----------



## MagnumB

jdtbone said:


> Thanks MagnumB.
> 
> So you just got an 1128 or you've had it for a few seasons?
> 
> You're happy with the 1128?
> 
> Any other comments you had regarding that specific model would be appreciated.


Hi There, 

I actually just picked up the 1128 OHXE a month ago. I had that 926 some time back (loved it) - so confident am I in the quick stick, I didn't hesitate for a moment in buying another. I have to do a lot of turning and precise snow placement. No other current snow director system will allow me such fluid and precise control. Also, I did my homework and made sure the freezing cable issue had been resolved. Indeed toro completely changed the cable/sleeve system.

If you want extra insurance. Pick up a can of fluid film and just squirt the cable ends with it. Your not try get the fluid film into the cable housing, but provide a hydrophobic section at its opening. Fluid film is gentle, builds up better the more you use it and is non conductive. I dip my RC boat electronics in it (unpowered of course) before running them. Easy as that, water proof. 

Quickchute = a superb system

Hope that helps!


----------



## kwinnw

I have a 826 with the Quickstick. Never had an issue with it and we had the most brutal winter in 2013 that anyone has ever see. Sometimes snow will fall down around the chute but I have never had the stick not work.


----------



## Shryp




----------



## jdtbone

Well, now I just have to spend some money.

For a talking snowblower, I'd say it seems worth it though.

It was whispering to me in the showroom but I didn't want to say anything.

Now that I've seen the video I know it's normal for Toro snowblowers to talk. 

Thanks for the feedback everyone.


----------



## cdestuck

I've had a 826 for about7 or 8 years. I love the quick stick. I had my doubts when it first came out so I held off for a couple of years and read it was a good set up. I've had no problem at all and I use the crap out of mine all over the neighborhood. Go for it.


----------



## Gondo

I have the 1028 HD and put it through record winter snowdumps at -30' weather. Were talking 20ft of deep wet stuff. The stick control works great. But it works too good. You can fling it around so fast it's hard to dial in. It's too loose. Friggin awesome. 

I tried others at the stores from Ariens, John Deer, MTDs, etc... They are stiff. I can turn the Toro 180 degree back and forth 20 times in 1 second. And for the up/down distance adjustment, it stays locked in place. After 3 years so far so good.

It'll freeze up a bit in the cold weather so you have to force the control to get it unstuck then your good to go. Just work it a bit before storing it to prevent this issue. I'm talking -30 arctic freezes here.


----------



## cdestuck

I've had the Toro stick almost since it came out and I run the crap out of my blower doing the neighborhood. have not had a bit of trouble with the stick. As for the MTD products and their stick, tried a bunch all the time in the big box store and have never felt theirs to benear as easy and smooth as Toros


----------



## Utahkevin

jdtbone said:


> Anyone out there have any long-term experience with using the Toro "Quick Stick" for chute adjustment?
> 
> It seems to be a much better system than the MTD set-up but I'm still concerned that once in use, it won't hold up or turn the chute the entire range of motion.
> 
> Thanks for any and all information.
> 
> If it matters, I'm looking at the 9, 10, or 11 28 models. Leaning towards the 1128 with the pivoting scraper, I've got some uneven concrete.


I see your post is from a few years ago. I was looking for info as mine has a problem. I've had it 2 years, this is my third winter. I just put the "quick-stick" back together, having disassembled it because it jumped a gear. It's a great idea, but mine tends to stick so that it doesn't reach its full range of motion. No gears were stripped or broken so I'm not sure why/how it jumped. the blower itself works OK, but if I were buying again, this 36002 Snow Master would not be my machine of choice.


----------

